# frozen embryos and marriage breakdown help



## rachel1972

i am so upset. My husband has cystic fibrosis which we only found out when trying to concieve. So i had IVF with ICSI 
and we have a son of 2.  Sadly my marriage has broken down due to my husband no longer being interested in me in a
intimate way, he is also addicted to perscription drugs which is started after having our son due to an operation on his 
spine , which has made him cold and heartless.  anyway to get to the point he didnt want anymore children and i do.

Our embryos are now sitting there and he doesnt want me to use them and i feel that its morally wrong not to give them 
a chance and my son a sibling , i am 38 and will probably not have another relationship, in which to have a child.

has anyone else had a similar situation and how did you come to terms with it.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Rachel

I am sorry your relationship has broken down.

I am not trying to be insensitive but understand you are stuck between a rock and a hard place and without your husband's consent will not be able to use the embryos. It is perfectly natural that you wish to.

I know it may not be your ideal, but there is the option of having donor sperm and using your OE which may be the avenue to consider if you cannot resolve things with your husband and want to give your son a sibling.

There are some good clinics overseas where this can happen and it is affordable.

Hope someone else can come along and advise how they came to terms with it but didn't want to run without replying.

xx


----------



## Ruthee

Dear Rachel,
I am so sorry to hear about your situation.
Will your husband allow you to keep the embryos frozen in case he changes his mind later?
I wonder what the legal position is?

That aside- I think that you need time to grieve if there is little chance of using the embryos. This is a loss and you need time and support to come to terms with it. 
I am so sorry for you.

Best wishes,
Ruthee


----------



## rachel1972

thank you ruthee for you sympathy , it does help to think that someone understands and family and friends dont seem to talk about it


----------

